# Kayak for 320 lb man



## bcssux

Hey all,

I've recently been entertaining the idea of kayak fishing but have no idea what kayak would even work for a guy my size (6 ft, around 320 lbs). I love the mirage drive of the Hobies but I don't know if the Pro Anglers etc could handle a dude my size. Anybody around that size have any suggestions or experience in this department? I would be in everything from small rivers and bays, and eventually the Gulf on calm days.

Thanks,

Paul

PS-sorry if this is a repost, I searched around but the results for fat guy kayaks were kind of inconclusive


----------



## cvillefisherr121

Im pretty sure a lot max out at 350 to 375


----------



## BadCujo

The Pro Angler 14 has a 600lb capacity. About as stable a platform as you can find.


----------



## dena

The rated capacity seems to always be high.
Meaning, the boat will carry less weight than advertised.

That said, try before you buy.


----------



## lil red jeep

I'm in the same "boat" as you. I have looked at many and if money were no object I would opt for the Hobie Mirage Outback. It's pretty wide at 33" and has a capacity of 400 lbs. There is always the Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game with a width of 34" and capacity of 600 lbs, and it's about half the price of the Hobie!


----------



## bcssux

Thanks for the suggestions. I'd love to try out a Hobie PA 14, but it seems that everywhere I look nearby only carries the PA 12. I would hate to order it and it actually come up short of its listed capacity of 600 lbs. I can already picture me slowly sinking on day one singing "fat man in a little boat"


----------



## Fraykuss

I have the Big Game and at 6'1" 250 I have no issue with it and all my gear. I can sit sideways with legs in the water and fish. It is very stable. Unless I try to stand up


----------



## mytmouse

+1 on the Big Game. I've got one and can throw whatever I want to on it and have never felt tippy! Word to the wise on those Pro Angler's, they look like a pain to re-enter, ESPECIALLY if you flip it. It's a big boat that will take A LOT of energy to right and the way it sits higher on the water a lot to re-enter.


----------



## bbcroaker

If you want to pedddle yes go for the PA.You'll need a trailer it is very heavy &bulky. To me not a kayak but a peddle boat I would just as soon get a Carolina Skiff.
I'd vote for the Ocean Kayak Big Game or the Prowler 15 or the Malibu Xfactor.My personal opinion. 
As someone posted above would be best for you to paddle or peddle one and then decide what is best for you.Good Luck!


----------



## redgrappler

The pro angler can definitely handle your size w/o any issue. I'm a pretty heavy dude as well, and I don't even use the scupper plugs in my pa. With that said, I have paddled a Wildy Ride 135 for years, the boat handles great but it is a wet ride. Mind you, I had a 2006.


----------



## bcssux

Are you able to re-enter your PA in deeper water?


----------



## USEF THE MAG

Pro anger 12 is 500 lb capacity. check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRd1ha2rE0A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## redgrappler

bcssux said:


> Are you able to re-enter your PA in deeper water?


I'm a heavy guy, but I put my work in to make sure I am able to self rescue. I have self rescued with full neoprene waders, pfd, in the cold. With that said, I always had my buddies with me. 

There is a device that a guy named kayak Willy created to assist with self rescue also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-U78viYWKs&feature=plcp


----------



## biteon

stealth 14 is up to 600lbs


----------



## tritonboats

I would look at the Malibu X Factor 14 or the Stealth 14...both have a capacity of 550 lbs....I have both and absolutely love it for the stability, storage capacity, live well, etc. Check them out on www.malibukayaks.com


----------



## bbcroaker

I like the Ocean Kayak Prowler line of kayaks. The Prowler Trident 15 is rated 500-550lb and the Big Game 550-600lb.
All of the ones mentioned here have a good load capacity but before I purchased one I would paddle some of these and go from there. You may not like kayaks at all but I doubt it!
Before I purchased one I paddled a Big Game 3 times but ended up with a Prowler Trident 15 after paddling one.
So get what works for you the best after paddling one.
Oh by the way I'm on my 6th kayak in 6yrs now. Thought every one I had was the best for a while.


----------



## draggsxr1000

2012 ride 135 or 115 i have both. And im over 350. Also jackson big tuna


----------



## wannabeangler

I'm with Frakuss! I have a Ride 135 and I'm no small fella. I'm 6'2" at 250. There are a lot of yaks that can handle heavier weights. I used to fish with a guy that had an OK Big Game and he weighed closer to 275. The Big Game can handle up to 600 lbs. The best advice to you would be to go to a "specialty store".....A.R.C. (Appotmatox River Company)....and let the pros steer you in the right direction. A Pro Angler is a great yak....or dare I say....jonboat! You just need to go and ask those that deal with yaks all the time as opposed to going to a store that sells them amongst other stuff.


----------



## bbcroaker

I've purchased 3 kayaks from A.R.C. Great bunch of people.But I think they are to far forom"bcssux"


----------



## dena

Look at the BigGame in a thread below this one.
They are barges, but they are stable, and can carry the OP's weight.


----------

